# Electronic Program Guide.



## bravo (Feb 3, 2005)

"Recorder and Phone Setup". "Make Daily Call Now". It downloads the EPG and starts sorting it out after downloading. About 20 mins from the end it fails sorting it out, with the message "Failed While Loading Series". I have never had this message before. Has occurred the past 4 times, both in the evenings and in the morning. No other programs being 'saved'. I have had a failure to download or sort but never before with this message. I Download the EPG about once a week. Any help please. Thank you very much.
Bravo.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Sound as if the database is correct.

It may be a Guided Setup is required to fix.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

This seems to be corrupted guide data, and doesn't fix itself by repeated calls.

If a standard guided setup doesn't work, you may have to run guided setup once as aerial-only,
then again reverting to your normal setup in order to clear out the guide data.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

mikerr said:


> This seems to be corrupted guide data, and doesn't fix itself by repeated calls.
> 
> If a standard guided setup doesn't work, you may have to run guided setup once as aerial-only,
> then again reverting to your normal setup in order to clear out the guide data.


Not forgetting to both Soft reboot the Tivo through the menus and then also hard reboot it by pulling the power at Powering Up once each Guided Setup to Aerial and all accompanying reindexing (takes several hours) is complete. Same thing after going back from Tivo to your normal program source.

Or if normally on aerial only change to Freeview + aerial and then back to aerial only.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> Not forgetting to both Soft reboot the Tivo through the menus and then also hard reboot it by pulling the power at Powering Up once each Guided Setup to Aerial and all accompanying reindexing (takes several hours) is complete. Same thing after going back from Tivo to your normal program source.
> .


And close one eye, keep one hand behind you back and shout "White Rabbits" three times when you hit the final thumbs down.

(You correctly surmise that I don't think Pete's little reboot ritual has the slightest effect)


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> (You correctly surmise that I don't think Pete's little reboot ritual has the slightest effect)


You forgot to mention holding the all important four leaf clover at the same time.

Strangely blindlemon has previously concurred with what you regard as being my pointless rituals as a likely solution to the problem.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> Strangely blindlemon has previously concurred with what you regard as being my pointless rituals


Where? Can you post a link to the full post please?

I have definitely suggested the aerial-only and then back to normal trick, but I don't remember anything about white rabbits


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Sure you haven't mentioned closing one eye, *blind*lemon ?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> Where? Can you post a link to the full post please?
> 
> I have definitely suggested the aerial-only and then back to normal trick, but I don't remember anything about white rabbits


I thought you also believed a reboot before running guided setup to change between platforms and then before changing back again was a helpful additional procedure to clear out any junk or undesirable crashed or resource hogging programs floating around in the Tivo's memory?

I won't mention the need to also have a lepricorn's blessing too if you don't.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> I thought you also believed a reboot before running guided setup to change between platforms and then before changing back again was a helpful additional procedure to clear out any junk or undesirable crashed or resource hogging programs floating around in the Tivo's memory?


I can see where you're coming from and thinking about it now I don't entirely disagree. That's not to say I would recommend it myself though and I certainly don't recall ever posting to that effect.


----------

